# Psalm 139



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a modern version of Psalm 139 recorded for the BBC at historic Greyfriars Tolbooth and Highland Church in Edinburgh, Scotland.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw8hmQalHag"]YouTube- Psalm 139 (Were I to cross from land to land)[/ame]


----------

